# Security Clearance- Abu Dhabi



## amy.harris

Hi everybody

I have got a job offer from Abu Dhabi, and I have been told that I need to get security clearance, since it is a defence organization.

One of the documents I need, I have known is to get my university degree attested. Can anyone tell me about the other documents that they need for security clearance? 

My engineering degree is from Coimbatore, India, and I would like to know if I need to send the originals to be attested by the UAE Embassy in New Delhi, or is it done in Abu Dhabi? 

I am currently working in the United Kingdom, so I would like to know where I should be doing this. Very confused!

Any help is appreciated!! 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## buzzik

There're lots of info and topics related to security clearance and visa obtaining process.
Eventually, you can ask those maid an offer to you, it's easy to talk with HR dept. or use the search option here on that forum.

These questions were highlighted, so many times already...the better way is to raise it with your potential company.


----------



## amy.harris

I understand that it has been raised many times, however, I have searched everywhere on the forum for a situation close to mine. 

Since I am currently in the UK, I am unsure if I should get my certificates attested by the Embassy here in UK, or the one in New Delhi.

I would appreciate help from anyone. Thanks.



buzzik said:


> There're lots of info and topics related to security clearance and visa obtaining process.
> Eventually, you can ask those maid an offer to you, it's easy to talk with HR dept. or use the search option here on that forum.
> 
> These questions were highlighted, so many times already...the better way is to raise it with your potential company.


----------



## rsinner

amy.harris said:


> I understand that it has been raised many times, however, I have searched everywhere on the forum for a situation close to mine.
> 
> Since I am currently in the UK, I am unsure if I should get my certificates attested by the Embassy here in UK, or the one in New Delhi.
> 
> I would appreciate help from anyone. Thanks.


You need to get the degree attested from the country where it was issued. So if the degree is from India, the attestation needs to be done by Ministry of External Affairs in India, then the UAE Embassy in India, and then Ministry of Foreign AFfairs in UAE (this last part may be skipped at times for security clearance - but confirm with your company).
For MEA in India to attest, they would need attestation at the district level etc. I tried to get the birth certificate attested for my son, and quickly realised that you need agents to get it done - it is almost impossible to get attestations done yourself without bribing someone (going by my experience in my home state and in Delhi).
I have used agencies in Dubai who get the attestation done. Maybe you could try and find out if any agency in the UK will get it done for you. If you have relatives in India, maybe you could send the certificates to them and they can pay an agent to get it done. 
Its painful, but the good thing is that you need to get it done only once.

As for the security clearance, this was the list of documents ask from me apart from an application form (and you should be talking to your HR dept. for guiding you through the process) :

· Passport copy.
· Visa page copy [I was already in UAE with another company]
· Colored Photo (scanned with white background)
· Certificate of good conduct from the local police
· CV copy
· Attested Qualification certificates and transcripts
· Reference Letter from your employer or any previous employer who is mentioned on your CV confirming your experience.


----------



## amy.harris

Thanks a lot for that! Very informative and very helpful. 

I shall get in touch with the HR dept regarding the attestation level. 

Also, another help, if that's okay, the company has quoted AED 25000 as salary, with all allowances included. I have not negotiated anything, but want to know if this is acceptable before I negotiate further. I have 8 years of experience, and am a mechanical engineering graduate.

I am married, would this be enough to live on in Abu Dhabi? 

Would anyone be able to give a run down of living costs?

1. Rent per month
2. Utilities (Electricity, Gas, Internet etc)
3. Car (Fuel and per month cost)

Thanks again!



rsinner said:


> You need to get the degree attested from the country where it was issued. So if the degree is from India, the attestation needs to be done by Ministry of External Affairs in India, then the UAE Embassy in India, and then Ministry of Foreign AFfairs in UAE (this last part may be skipped at times for security clearance - but confirm with your company).
> For MEA in India to attest, they would need attestation at the district level etc. I tried to get the birth certificate attested for my son, and quickly realised that you need agents to get it done - it is almost impossible to get attestations done yourself without bribing someone (going by my experience in my home state and in Delhi).
> I have used agencies in Dubai who get the attestation done. Maybe you could try and find out if any agency in the UK will get it done for you. If you have relatives in India, maybe you could send the certificates to them and they can pay an agent to get it done.
> Its painful, but the good thing is that you need to get it done only once.
> 
> As for the security clearance, this was the list of documents ask from me apart from an application form (and you should be talking to your HR dept. for guiding you through the process) :
> 
> · Passport copy.
> · Visa page copy [I was already in UAE with another company]
> · Colored Photo (scanned with white background)
> · Certificate of good conduct from the local police
> · CV copy
> · Attested Qualification certificates and transcripts
> · Reference Letter from your employer or any previous employer who is mentioned on your CV confirming your experience.


----------



## rsinner

amy.harris said:


> Thanks a lot for that! Very informative and very helpful.
> 
> I shall get in touch with the HR dept regarding the attestation level.
> 
> Also, another help, if that's okay, the company has quoted AED 25000 as salary, with all allowances included. I have not negotiated anything, but want to know if this is acceptable before I negotiate further. I have 8 years of experience, and am a mechanical engineering graduate.
> 
> I am married, would this be enough to live on in Abu Dhabi?
> 
> Would anyone be able to give a run down of living costs?
> 
> 1. Rent per month
> 2. Utilities (Electricity, Gas, Internet etc)
> 3. Car (Fuel and per month cost)
> 
> Thanks again!


Do a search of the forum (both UAE forum and DUbai forum) for a run down on costs. I have answered your question on the Dubai forum, and apart from house rents most answers in the Dubai forum are applicable to AD as well.

it is okay to negotiate on the salary. Whether the company will budge or not depends on the company, but usually there is some flexibility + depends on what you are bringing to the table.


----------



## amy.harris

Another question, after getting my visa, and my husband sponsored as well, can my husband work on the sponsored visa, or does he need to get another visa from his company?

Please clarify this as well, since in UK, dependents can work without applying separately.


----------



## rsinner

from what I know, a husband on a wife's visa will need to get his own visa (but a wife on a husband's visa can work). Getting a job is the hard part - unlike the UK, getting a visa is not difficult (but a painful process)


----------



## Warold

FYI only certain disciplines can sponsor husbands e.g Doctors, Engineer etc. Correct me if am wrong.


----------



## GumbaGumba

Warold said:


> FYI only certain disciplines can sponsor husbands e.g Doctors, Engineer etc. Correct me if am wrong.


Hello

I'm not a doctor or an engineer and I am sponsoring my husband.


----------



## norampin

Hi,
Im in the same situation as yourself. I am the husband...

If in the UK let me know and ill tell you the attestation process for UK documents. 

Once you get clearance they should give you a contract. On signature, a few weeks later you get the temp visa. This is valid for 2 months. Most advise against leaving your current employment until you get the visa. Image - you leave your job and you dont get the UAE visa...

In this period you have to be in the UAE and apply for your husbands Visa. As you are sponsoring him. If he has a UK passport his visa will be only 30days. Of which can be extended at a cost.
THEN, he will get his own working Visa from his employers.


----------



## Warold

GumbaGumba said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm not a doctor or an engineer and I am sponsoring my husband.


Dubai General Department for Residency and Foreigners Affairs requires the following:

1. The wife shall be an engineer, or doctor or a teacher.
2. The basic salary shall be either Dh4,000 or Dh3,000 plus accommodation.
If you work in other than the above listed professions, you shall make a petition to the department to exempt you from this requirement, thus, the said department will decide on this request and pass its resolution of acceptance or rejection. In case of acceptance, the basic salary in this case shall be Dh10,000 or Dh9,000 plus accommodation. Finally in case of the residence visa approval the questioner can do the new visa process in the UAE and there is no need to leave the country. This visa is issued for one year only and is renewable.


----------



## stevieb143

Warold said:


> Dubai General Department for Residency and Foreigners Affairs requires the following:
> 
> 1. The wife shall be an engineer, or doctor or a teacher.
> 2. The basic salary shall be either Dh4,000 or Dh3,000 plus accommodation.
> If you work in other than the above listed professions, you shall make a petition to the department to exempt you from this requirement, thus, the said department will decide on this request and pass its resolution of acceptance or rejection. In case of acceptance, the basic salary in this case shall be Dh10,000 or Dh9,000 plus accommodation. Finally in case of the residence visa approval the questioner can do the new visa process in the UAE and there is no need to leave the country. This visa is issued for one year only and is renewable.


Those are the Dubai rules, Abu Dhabi has a few more occupations but not many, but you may need to apply for special permission. 

http://ukinuae.fco.gov.uk/en/help-for-british-nationals/living-in-uae/sponsorship


----------



## castkarthick

amy.harris said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I have got a job offer from Abu Dhabi, and I have been told that I need to get security clearance, since it is a defence organization.
> 
> One of the documents I need, I have known is to get my university degree attested. Can anyone tell me about the other documents that they need for security clearance?
> 
> My engineering degree is from Coimbatore, India, and I would like to know if I need to send the originals to be attested by the UAE Embassy in New Delhi, or is it done in Abu Dhabi?
> 
> I am currently working in the United Kingdom, so I would like to know where I should be doing this. Very confused!
> 
> Any help is appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Hi harris,
did u get SC cleared??.me too from coimbatore and got offer from a aerospce semi govt company at abudhabi, waiting for SC. attended interview on 1st may. how long took for you?


----------



## Northeast

I am currently going through Security clearance process. For personal/business reasons, I visited Dubai 4 times this year (in 2013). Can someone shed some light into the effects that this may have in the security clearance process i.e. does it effect the process positively (or) negatively?


----------



## Desert_Fever

I am going through the SC process. I am not sure how that would impact anything. You could always argue you were exploring your options and checking out the country. Also - I heard all they do is look at their "databases for criminal, civil, fines" and past dues.. everyone goes through it...


----------



## Northeast

Thanks DesertFever. My SC started few days ago and I was told it takes anywhere from 2- 3 months. When did yours start?


----------



## Desert_Fever

Really? That's disturbing. Where are you going through this process? Maybe others can opine... I was told by the Free zone people where my company is situated that it takes 10 days to 2 weeks for it to finish and the residency visa to be prepared. The next step is the Medical exam etc.


----------



## Northeast

It's for a govt position on Abu Dhabi


----------



## Northeast

oops...in Abu Dhabi


----------



## castkarthick

Desert_Fever said:


> I am going through the SC process. I am not sure how that would impact anything. You could always argue you were exploring your options and checking out the country. Also - I heard all they do is look at their "databases for criminal, civil, fines" and past dues.. everyone goes through it...


past dues means where and what?


----------



## GumbaGumba

Hello
SC usually takes 2 to 3 months, mine took 3 for quasi govt. Govt agency eill be more strict and therefore take longer. Free Zone msy be quicker because of that, I am new here so could be wrong about Free Zone. 

I doubt the fact that you visited Dubai 3 or 4 times will affect your SC unless you committed criminal offences or left debts here.

GG


----------



## Northeast

What do you mean by debt? Would mortgage loan be considered as debt?


----------



## GumbaGumba

Mortgage or a loan are just that, a mortgage or a loan.... they become a debt when you default in your monthly repayment and are in arrears and not paying them off.


----------



## Desert_Fever

I have also heard the terms security clearances and security checks been mentioned by people. I assume clearances are more around any gov work and the regular security checks are for anything else..unless you have issues the regular checks are faster... Is this correct?


----------



## castkarthick

I have tuition fees loan pending in singapore about USD 1500 and paying monthly USD85 only(EMI). will it be a debt balance and affect my SC??


----------



## GumbaGumba

I'm afraid I don't know whether it will affect it or not. I suspect that if you are paying them and are up to date with payments then you should be fine but no one can say for sure. For example my mortgage and loan in the UK did not affect mine but they are paid on time every month and I have never been late with my payments.


----------



## castkarthick

GumbaGumba said:


> I'm afraid I don't know whether it will affect it or not. I suspect that if you are paying them and are up to date with payments then you should be fine but no one can say for sure. For example my mortgage and loan in the UK did not affect mine but they are paid on time every month and I have never been late with my payments.


OMG i did 2 or 3 times late payments in the past. but for present date its all clear and no more pending amount.

apart from that i have one more doubt that, i have visited USA, thailand, indonesia and malaysia each one time. will they do a SC overthere also, but i am from India and working now in singapore last 5yrs. also visiting indonesia is a problem??


----------



## GumbaGumba

I'm confused why do yiubyhibk that visiting those countries would be a problem?


----------



## GumbaGumba

Ooops I obviously cannot spell! It should say why do you think


----------



## castkarthick

for some muslim countries they r not accepting. recently in forum i read, one guy,s dad is from newzealand and mom from pakistan i think, they rejected.


----------



## castkarthick

for some countries i heard they r not accepting. one guy mentioned in the forum that his dad is from newzealand and mom from pakistan i think, they have rejected. thats y....


----------



## Northeast

What is the federal govt. exactly reviewing/ looking in security clearance process? What is security clearance process?


----------



## jacky16

*gasco security clearance and salary package*

i also got selected in May 2013 campaign in Mumbai....i have already submitted my attested documents to my agent. still no response came back....consultant says it will take time as Ramadan month is in progress...can any budy tell how much time it will take and what is the process in security clearance?????what are the parameters which tend to rejection of offer in security clearance??
another thing is the salary.....i have been offered for 22019 AED along with housing and furniture allowance.....can any body tell whether it is a good package for a couple (i am married)???job title is reliability engineer rotating equipment...request early reply from users who can help in this......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zee2012

Don't PANIC!! I did for 7 months. I passed my interview with an oil company in December 12. I received my security and visa end of July.


----------



## jacky16

i got my security clearance today....will get my visa very soon...


----------



## jacky16

what was your position offered???


----------



## jacky16

is it ok to survive with family and considerable saving???


----------



## jacky16

can any budy tell about the growth in gasco???


----------



## irfanmd6554

jacky16 said:


> can any budy tell about the growth in gasco???


Hi Jacky ,I am in a Same position as you are but I didn't receive me SC yet,
Can you tell me How long it Takes.

Starting from your Interview till you get your clearance and how did they inform you about your SC is Cleared ,,
Is this by phone/Email and what after that i mean after SC in done.

Are they going to send you a Offer letter and Documents to sign and send back to them so that they apply for Work permit.

Please let me know some details.


----------



## jacky16

nothing like that.....hope u have already submitted ur attested docs.....once they are thru u ll get SC.....it will be told by mail....can u pls let me know thru which agency u got the offer????it took around 1 month almost to recieve SC since i sent my attested docs...


----------



## ADVICEREQUESTOR

*Information*



jacky16 said:


> nothing like that.....hope u have already submitted ur attested docs.....once they are thru u ll get SC.....it will be told by mail....can u pls let me know thru which agency u got the offer????it took around 1 month almost to recieve SC since i sent my attested docs...


Jackey16,

Did u get your entry VISA for the UAE through employer?

My husband also waiting for it. All clerances/medical ok.

Please let me know.


----------



## jacky16

ADVICEREQUESTOR said:


> Jackey16,
> 
> Did u get your entry VISA for the UAE through employer?
> 
> My husband also waiting for it. All clerances/medical ok.
> 
> Please let me know.


no still i am waiting ffor my visa..


----------



## ADVICEREQUESTOR

*Info*



jacky16 said:


> no still i am waiting ffor my visa..


Ok. But sometime it depends upon your proposed joining date also. 

If candidate gives joining date which are after 3-4 Months, naturally, company will give VISA only after 2 Months as VISA has validity for 1st entry.

Did u give them a long joining time? My husband give them joining time within a Month.


----------



## vildadalen

I was just wondering what the reason behind asking about the last 6 visited countries in the security clearance application are!

I can understand they need to determine some certain visited countries and probably deny the application. How can they determine one's last visited countries if the person in question provide them with a brand new passport without any previous stamps in it?

I have my passport and it will expire next year and thinking to renew it already now but then I thought about this question in the application form. 

Are there any list of banned countries? 

I have been traveling to Spain, Germany, Turkey, Egypt and in fact Dubai 

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## irfanmd6554

jacky16 said:


> nothing like that.....hope u have already submitted ur attested docs.....once they are thru u ll get SC.....it will be told by mail....can u pls let me know thru which agency u got the offer????it took around 1 month almost to recieve SC since i sent my attested docs...


HI Jacky ,

Hi to all folks finally I have gone through the painful Security Clearance procedure and received my Official Contract ...what after providing this......what next

Thank you to all of you ,who be with me for this painful(Sec Clearance )time.


----------



## ADVICEREQUESTOR

jacky16 said:


> no still i am waiting ffor my visa..


Hello,

Did u get your VISA?

My husband got news that his VISA was stopped for unknown reasons. Very sad.


----------



## imac

irfanmd6554 said:


> HI Jacky ,
> 
> Hi to all folks finally I have gone through the painful Security Clearance procedure and received my Official Contract ...what after providing this......what next
> 
> Thank you to all of you ,who be with me for this painful(Sec Clearance )time.


Apply > Interview > Draft offer > Tawteen clearance > Security clearance > Formal offer > Work entry visa > Entry to UAE > Residence visa medicals in UAE/Emirates ID > Residence visa

That is assuming each step on the left of ">" is positive...


----------



## imac

Oh and by the way, your official contract will be in arabic... typically you sign it once you arrive... what you probably signed was the formal offer...


----------



## irfanmd6554

ADVICEREQUESTOR said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did u get your VISA?
> 
> My husband got news that his VISA was stopped for unknown reasons. Very sad.


Its really sad to know ,

Which Organization ,which post and every thing from formal offer,medical,Security clearance is every thing done .......coz what i came to know or know after security clearance your majority of your process is done.


----------



## AlexDhabi

vildadalen said:


> I was just wondering what the reason behind asking about the last 6 visited countries in the security clearance application are!
> ...
> Are there any list of banned countries?
> ..


As part of the SC they will check with those countries in case you have a criminal record there. I am not aware of any banned countries (and I know people who have visited the likely suspects). I had been to nearly 50 countries including a few off the beaten track before I moved to UAE.


----------



## Star_Psy

*Is anyone still out there...*

Hi,

Is anyone still out there waiting for their security clearance to come through? I've been offered a position at a university in Abu Dhabi. My paperwork for the security clearance was submitted on August 5th. It's going on 3 months now. 

And, as one of the forum members stated in this thread: The wait is painful. 

I'd appreciate it if anyone else would share their experience with this. It's helpful in keeping the hope alive that this will go through.
:usa2:


----------



## VWCefiro

Star_Psy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone still out there waiting for their security clearance to come through? I've been offered a position at a university in Abu Dhabi. My paperwork for the security clearance was submitted on August 5th. It's going on 3 months now.
> 
> And, as one of the forum members stated in this thread: The wait is painful.
> 
> I'd appreciate it if anyone else would share their experience with this. It's helpful in keeping the hope alive that this will go through.
> :usa2:


I know I properly can't have a say on this, but I'm currently a student in Abu Dhabi not in the university but in another college. Maybe I think there waiting till the semester ends because I started school in the end of July and I won't finish till December I think so it might be the reason that for the wait plus with all the holidays etc

wait time here is painful both ways it took me most of my time here to just get my student visa


----------



## sakura123

*security clearance*

thank you so much for everyone's replying! but i still have confuse on security clearance about education background checking, it is said that education background checking is part of SC, my education degree has already been attested, why CID still needs to check it again? is CID will trace to your school to investigate in deepth about someone's education background to your home country?


----------



## kimibg

I had submitted the last needed papers for Security Clearance on April 11th, and I received official confirmation from my potential/future Employer that they are delighted to officially offer me Employment Contract on April 27th. Civil aviation is the industry.


----------



## Star_Psy

kimibg said:


> I had submitted the last needed papers for Security Clearance on April 11th, and I received official confirmation from my potential/future Employer that they are delighted to officially offer me Employment Contract on April 27th. Civil aviation is the industry.


Kudos to you! Two weeks, ...............wow.

I'm nine months - and counting - as of today. My baby's ready for delivery now.


----------



## kirakirahana

I got into this thread while searching for the time frame of the security clearance in abu dhabi. Here's my timeline:

July 23-Offer Received
Eid holidays....
August 3-offer accepted. 
August 3-required documents submitted
August 3-7 the person in charge was on official business trip so my docs were on hold. 
August 13- docs forwarded to HR Officer
August 21-Police letter received (Needed to request police clearance)
August 24-Police Clearance obtained and submitted to company. 
August 24-present: waiting for security clearance 

Im getting impatient. I wanna resin from my current company but the new employer says that i should not resign until they advise me to (after security clearance and contract)

FYI, current company is Government. New company is also Government. 

Waiting. Waiting. Waiting. :'(


----------

